# Just a heads up for Facebook users. Dislike button.



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 15, 2009)

DISLIKE BUTTON is finally here - ADD it now! IS A HOAX I BELIEVE! I think this is a hoax. Don't add it. It doesn't show up on my Facebook.


----------



## Christian Soldier (Dec 15, 2009)

Yea, I keep seeing folks joining that group page and it looked strange to me. I would think if Facebook made a "dislike" button they would just update the system and everyone would have it; not make a group or fan page that you have to get lucky enough to see one day and join to get it.


----------



## David (Dec 15, 2009)

I've noticed a number of questionable Facebook apps ask you to invite all your friends and become a fan of several products, as part of the installation process. That's ridiculous as a "requirement", and I'd be wary of any apps like this.


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 15, 2009)

Some of those apps and games are the very reason that your account gets hacked.


----------



## Idelette (Dec 15, 2009)

Randy, I got an invitation from you on fb to add this app....

I ignored it.....I'm assuming you didn't send it?!?!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 15, 2009)

I sent it. Sorry. I followed the directions and it said to send invites first. Duh. I should have smelled a rat then.


----------



## Skyler (Dec 15, 2009)

If you really want to dislike someone, there's a Firefox addon for that:

An unofficial way to 'dislike' things on Facebook | Web Crawler - CNET News


----------



## David (Dec 15, 2009)

Skyler said:


> If you really want to dislike someone, there's a Firefox addon for that:
> 
> An unofficial way to 'dislike' things on Facebook | Web Crawler - CNET News



From what I've heard, this one is legit and works, though I've never used it myself. I use Google Chrome and don't care much for the feature anyway.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Dec 15, 2009)

I think a "Dislike" button is just a bad idea! My father always used to say, "If you don't have something good to say, you should be quiet."

Seems to me that a "Dislike" button ignores such sage advice!


----------



## Scottish Lass (Dec 16, 2009)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> I think a "Dislike" button is just a bad idea! My father always used to say, "If you don't have something good to say, you should be quiet."
> 
> Seems to me that a "Dislike" button ignores such sage advice!



Except sometimes someone will post about something that we're not supposed to like--a migraine, the dog ate the holiday turkey, the car broke down, etc.


----------



## Oecolampadius (Dec 16, 2009)

David said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> > If you really want to dislike someone, there's a Firefox addon for that:
> ...



The dislike feature can only be seen by those who installed the particular Firefox extension also. So, it's pretty useless if one's Facebook "friends" doesn't have the extension installed even when they're using Firefox.


----------

